# [SOLVED] Use the speakers of an old stereo with a smartphone/pc



## TrantorCitizen (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi guys,
I have an old Samsung stereo model MM B3 and I almost don't use it because it does not support mp3 and I have to burn CDs every time I want to listen to new music. As a consequence I was thinking about connecting its speakers to a PC or smartphone in some way (jack 3.5''?) but I have no idea if it could be possible/how to do that or what to search on the Internet.
I attach a picture of how the stereo looks like and how the speakers are connected to the central unit.
Could you give me any advice?

Thank you in advance


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Use the speakers of an old stereo with a smartphone/pc*

Hi TrantorCitizen and welcome to TSF :wave:

If the 2 phono-sockets on your stereo are 'Line In' sockets, then yes you can connect a PC/smartphone to it - You just need a 3.5mm stereo-jack to phono-sockets cable for your PC (Line-Out hole) or whatever socket is on your phone.

The phone might be the trickiest cable to find, you might need to obtain a set of cheap earplugs/buds that fit your phone, then replace the earpieces with phono-plugs :wink:


----------



## TrantorCitizen (Sep 22, 2014)

*Re: Use the speakers of an old stereo with a smartphone/pc*

Hi WereBo, you are right, the sockets are Line In. I have just bought the cable you suggested and it works :thumb:
I didn't think it would have been so easy!
Thank you, I'll mark the topic as solved :beerchug:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehe..... Glad it's working for you and thanks for posting back - If you notice any distortion or 'clipping', reduce the PC-out volume and increase the stereo-volume to compensate :wink:


----------

